# Dish came and put up a new dish, left the old ones. What to do?



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

My mother said she got a letter form Dish Network saying that they needed to replace her dishes with a new one. She used to have 2 dishes, both dish 500's, one has a dual LMB head, the other a single. She used to have 109/110 (I think) and the second dish I know was on 61.5 - They replaced it with a new bigger single dish that has three heads on it....I'm guessing its for Eastern Arc. (zip code is 17701) My mother is complaing because they took down the two old dishes and left them behind sitting in the yard. She thinks shes going to have to PAY to have someone dispose of them. I'm home for the weekend and looked everything over and sure enough, there are two dish 500's WITH LNB's sitting in her yard that Dish did not take. I did a search on eBay and found that these could be worth MONEY!?

My question is: A. Did dish accidentally forget to taken the old dishes with them, or did they leave them behind on purpose. B. If they did leave them behind on purpose and they are ours to keep, how much would they be worth? We have no use for them, so I'm thinking on listing them on Craigs List (as we don't want to have to ship them for an ebay buyer)

Thanks for any info that anyone can provide on this.

-Scott


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

when i upgraded to hd in march the tech left the lnb. i did not want to be charged for it and i was told to keep it and do what i want with it. i don't know about the dishes but i hope this helps in some way


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sell them on eBay or Craigslist.

When a subscriber moves, Dish tells them to leave the dish on the house, maybe the next tennant will use it.

The dish itself is almost worthless to Dish (too much time to bother using it over and D500's are all but obsolete with HD for life), but they sell for $25-30 without lnbs, with lnb's they are worth twice that.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

You could sell them on eBay. It looks like they are going for around $40.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Sell them on craigslist. You don't have to hassle with shipping.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for help everyone!
I'll be listing them on Craigs List, and will see what happens from there.

-Scott


----------



## parmm (Apr 28, 2011)

List it in RV section at ebay.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Old dish came in handy for me. Dish says my primary satellites are 110, 119, and 129 but reception on 129 is crap. Since they mirror my locals on 61.5 and I still had my original Dish 300, I was able to get them to install the old dish for 61.5. Still get a lot off 110, 119 and 129 and some HD has been added to 129 that is not on 61.5, but for channels on both 129 and 61.5 my receivers will usually switch to 61.5 where the signal is stronger.


----------

